# SR Seatpost, whats the point?



## wrey (Sep 27, 2008)

What do you think, is this desirable or valuable to anyone? I think it's repulsive and honestly I don't see much benefit in being able to quickly adjust the lateral position of the saddle. It dates as a 1984.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Anything that makes you faster is better!


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

If you could rig it with a handlebar remote lever...


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Ross?

These faded away pretty rapidly, but I think the idea was not only to be able to drop the seat for technical downhill but also move it ahead in townie mode. Maybe the real idea was to offer more choices and confusion as a marketing ploy.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I think the Ironman tri-guys were into them. I guess it makes sense for them, swimming, running, jump on a bike. Fine tuning depending on how your muscles were doing that day...


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

I always thought they were the first 'setback' seatposts, instead of kinking the post, they just added length to the clamping area and made it adjustable. I have a late 80's TT/Tri frameset that's a touch too small for me, I was planning on using one of these, but they are never long enough. They actually sell for decent money on ebay in nice condition and common sizes, so someone still has a use for them.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

It's all about being able to lend your bike to a buddy.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

Some customers would whine about the lack of a 17 inch frame...


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Absolutely great post to have around the shop. Worked well for test rides and for riders who wanted to experiment with their positions. This was a product that its intentions ended up being different than its original design. 

Was heavy for sure, but sooo worth it!


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

If it's a 26.4, it's desirable to me. I need one to bring my High Sierra back to original spec.

I think it's a cool design because I have shorter legs and a long torso. Top tubes are usually too short for me.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

ish said:


> If it's a 26.4, it's desirable to me. I need one to bring my High Sierra back to original spec.
> 
> I think it's a cool design because I have shorter legs and a long torso. Top tubes are usually too short for me.


That post was stock on my 1985 High Sierra.


----------



## wrey (Sep 27, 2008)

Yup, Ross Mt Whitney. The post is a 26.6. Here is a pic of the whole bike.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

That post was stock on the 1984 High Sierras. It an SR 26.6, IIRC. I don't remember using the adjustment very often, if at all.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

It was 26.4mm on the 1984 High Sierra. IIRC, the SR MTE post was only made in 26.4 and 26.8.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks ish, IDNRC. It's been a long time the High Sierra has been gone. 

Mine was stolen from inside my house while in college. Pretty sure it was a "friend" or acquaintance of a roommate as nothing else was stolen. After that, I locked my bike inside the house.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

ish said:


> It was 26.4mm on the 1984 High Sierra. IIRC, the SR MTE post was only made in 26.4 and 26.8.


They made 27.2 as well, they pop up on ebay from time to time:

Vintage Japanese SR / Sakae MTE - 100 adjustable seatpost 27.2 ( Fixedgear ) | eBay

If I could find one long enough in 27.2 it would be perfect for my winter build....


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

I can see one being of benefit on a road/cross bike where you have a really steep seat tube and want to change position for different terrain or on long rides. I often find myself sitting way back and almost off of the saddle on my road bike because it feels so front biased. On a mountain bike it would be slack and slacker.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Came on some early Nishiki`s too. Kinda` an answer to a question that nobody asked...


----------



## jbchybridrider (Feb 19, 2011)

The point of it may be lost in modern times but these days I think its cool for its oddity.


----------

